# Goldfish Life Jacket



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I saw this news article today. Pretty inventive device to help fish with swim bladder issues. 

Disabled fish can swim the right way up again after his owner makes him a LIFE JACKET to stop him sinking to the bottom of his tank | Mail Online


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, definitely interesting. Not entirely sure what to make of it!


----------

